# 2000 Nissan Maxima Engine shutting off



## mreddys10 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new here. I have a few problems with my Maxima (2000, manual), hope you guys can help me fix them.

The engine is not idling properly once it gets warmed up. the revs stay around 600, but doesnt stay constant. A bigger problem is that while driving, if I am coming to a stop, I press the clutch, the revs fall really low (well below 500), and the car almost shuts off. It has actually shut off a few times this way.

I cant really figure out what the problem is. The car accelerates fine, no wierd vibrations/noise from the engine either. I was going to take it to a mechanic, but I thought I would ask for some help here first.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is your check engine light on?


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

i'm gonna give ya an example of something that happened with my celica...my distributor cap was bad so it leaked in water whenever it could and it would be rough idling and sometimes stall. it even happened when it didn't even rain. but i replaced the cap and the rotor just to be safe and it never happened again....i'd also check your injectors and spark plugs...but try the cap and rotor and see how it goes...wouldnt hurt to replace them they shouldn't be to pricey


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

5th generation Maxima's dont have distributors.


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

JNCoRacer said:


> 5th generation Maxima's dont have distributors.


wow, i officially feel like a dumbass:balls:


----------



## Lady Mechanic (May 12, 2010)

If your check engine light is on, take it to Autozone or somewhere they can put it on the engine analyzer. They can give you the probable causes. I've dealt with the same issues on my 2000 Nissan for years now. What works? Clean the throttle body, check for vacuum leaks. If that doesn't make it idle properly, it could be your idle air control valve. That's a $200+ part, but it may fix your problem. Other possible causes, are a bad oxygen sensor, or mass air flow valve. Cleaning the throttle body and replacing some gaskets worked for me for awhile. Currently replacing the idle air control valve on it now. Once that is done and the computer is reprogrammed, hopefully it won't die on me anymore. Good luck!


----------

